# G0296 Written Order Requirement for LDCT



## SUEV (Feb 26, 2016)

CMS states: 
Written orders for lung cancer LDCT screenings must be appropriately documented in the beneficiary’s medical record, and must contain the following information:
• Date of birth;
• Actual pack–year smoking history (number);
• Current smoking status, and for former smokers, the number of years since quitting smoking;
• A statement that the beneficiary is asymptomatic (no signs or symptoms of lung cancer); and,
• The National Provider Identifier (NPI) of the ordering practitioner.

When the order is placed electronically, does all of that information have to be on the actual order or can the provider fax a copy of the office note (which has all of the information) to the radiology facility separately?  The note states that they are ordering the LDCT and all of the required information is in the shared decision making visit so is the requirement for the written order met with just the note?  I would think that these are two separate requirements and that the electronic order should also have the information but this requires duplicative work.  Any insight is appreciated!
Thank you,
Sue


----------

